# Risk the game of world domination



## sable cat (Oct 2, 2004)

Dose anyone else like this game. Its one of my favorites, even though I lose all of the time. I like taking over the different countries and trying to win. 
My younger brother is riley into this game, him and his friends will get to gather and play whenever he is in town, I would ask but I think that all of the seats are filled. So its not worth asking, but at least I am able to play at ScorchCon.


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 3, 2004)

sable cat said:
			
		

> Dose anyone else like this game. Its one of my favorites, even though I lose all of the time. I like taking over the different countries and trying to win.
> My younger brother is riley into this game, him and his friends will get to gather and play whenever he is in town, I would ask but I think that all of the seats are filled. So its not worth asking, but at least I am able to play at ScorchCon.


As I mentioned in another thread, I like Risk and, akin to your experience, I appreciate the game despite my incredibly poor winning record. 

I played the online version of the game back when I once owned an iBook.  I failed miserably at it because there was a real-time version that everyone insisted on playing instead of the traditional setting.  The community soon grew tired of me taking so long to make my moves.


----------



## sable cat (Oct 3, 2004)

Well games like this tend to be more fun when you’re able to directly interact with the other gamers. When I am able to play I usual end up playing with a bunch of guys, so I am the only girl. Oh the things that guys talk about when they are preparing to take over a country, there is never a dull moment.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 3, 2004)

I liked Risk, but never actually had the game myself, so I had to hope for other people to break out theirs when I was around. Unfortunately, perhaps, we didn't do that so very often enough.


----------



## aftermath (Oct 4, 2004)

I love risk. my friends and i play it when we have a few hours to waste. there are noramlly 3 of us, and we end up holding continents and as soon as one perosn attacks another, the game will end in 10 mins. we have way too much time on ours hands. sometimes we have a 4 or 5 player, but they always die really quick.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah risk rules.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 4, 2004)

I used to play this many years ago. I stopped for a while until some friends of mine invited me to join them for a game. This new version had mission cards. I was Red and had a card that said I had to eliminate Red. I rampaged all over the map trying to commit suicide. 
Needless to say, I did not win


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 4, 2004)

*The Nerdy Suggestion...*

It would be fun, at some point, if a bunch of us somehow found an online game we could all take part in (whether it be strategy or fantasy/science fiction) and extended the community into that.  Most of those games (I think) allow gated community play...


----------



## aftermath (Oct 6, 2004)

Do you know of any games that it can be done with?

I could try looking for games, i have a few sites written down somewhere that hve links to hundreds of free online games. but what type? web browser? java? an actual game to download, and everyone who wants play and we post our scores in a thread here?


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 6, 2004)

Games to download.


----------



## aftermath (Oct 6, 2004)

what kind? i need details on what you guys want. I will play any strategy game, and any roleplaying. Hell, i will basically paly anything.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 7, 2004)

some roleplaying & strategy


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 12, 2004)

*At the RISK of Sounding Like a Nerd*

I also am up to pretty much any type of online gaming, although I think we would all quickly lose interest in gathering a community for a bout of yahoo! poker.  

I need to look around and see what is either free or very inexpensive.  I am WAY behind the times of buying PC games.  Heck, the only online game cd I own is the first Diablo game, and I doubt the server for it is still up (or is it?)

Is there any dirt cheap games with free internet servers?  This would be a cool thing to see played out, and I look forward to the day that online world domination is conducted under the flag of Brian.


----------



## aftermath (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL. there are a few sites that you can find out there. A good one is http://www.topwebgames.com . 

So. Do we wanna make a 'clan' on one of these games, or do we want a game where we play against each other?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 19, 2005)

i think risk is a ace game. many a night i have stayed up playing 4 or 5 mates and beating all of them. this is a true classic


----------

